# tree n4



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

this is the fourth tree I think is fruit. and a closeup. these are on the ok mo ar border 
thanks


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

once again I cant post this to the original post. I dont know why they show up as replies to the original post, and I cant figure out how to delete the original post the pics were supposed to attach to but did not. this is on the ok ar mo border


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Don't know. The bark looks like some pears I've seen, but I wouldn't bet on it. One thing for sure - it's never been pruned as a fruit tree.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

A clearer photo of the first shot would help


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

​All these trees starting with n except for n1 which blossomed, have dead branches and only n1 has leaves or flowers even though they are all in the same area.

Can I skin the trunk bark to see if it's green under ? Is that the only way to tell if it's not dead?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Going by bark I'd guess persimmon...


----------

